# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  значки ГДР

## алексей22081980

сспродам разные значки гдр гдето 75-85г фото выложу позже (чёткое)

----------


## алексей22081980

[QUOTE=алексей22081980;25336760]продам разные значки гдр и ссср гдето 75-85г

----------


## ГРАБ

цена?

----------


## алексей22081980

что именно вас интересует

----------


## lizunka1982

они вроде не много стоят(

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

fg

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## Demagog

Гвардия и Отличник на закрутке?

----------


## алексей22081980

да

----------


## Demagog

Цена на них?

----------


## алексей22081980

по 60гр


> Цена на них?

----------


## Demagog

Оригинальный ответ. То ли бесценны, то ли бесплатно отдаете  :smileflag:

----------


## алексей22081980

предлагай свою цену интересно ваше мнение


> Оригинальный ответ. То ли бесценны, то ли бесплатно отдаете

----------


## Demagog

Возьму по рублю за штуку.  :smileflag: 
Вы ж не на оценку выставили. Цена оглашается продавцом.

----------


## алексей22081980

:smileflag: спасибо всего доброго


> Возьму по рублю за штуку. 
> Вы ж не на оценку выставили. Цена оглашается продавцом.

----------


## Demagog

Ну не хотите продавать, тогда держите цену в секрете. Или думаете, предложат больше, чем вы хотите?

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## GROMOZEKA

> они вроде не много стоят(


 Вы знаменитый фалерист?

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------


## алексей22081980

ап

----------

